# Hi from AUS



## Thumper (Jan 27, 2007)

just scannin a few websites across the www
came across this site and thought i'd throw my two bobs worth in
for what its worth.


been building models all my life and have accumulated a lil info in my head.

also an ex member of the armed forces with current mates still serving on flight line.

one writes inflight programs for our FA/18's.


thought i might be able to add something to this site.


anways

G'Day


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome, hope u stay around and be a part...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 28, 2007)

Another Aussie. You little beauty G'day mate and welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

You just called him a beauty....he he he


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2007)

Is it me or is this site being overrun with Vickies, I mean Aussies???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Its part of there plan to take over the world.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

there are a lot of them these days, and a lot of Kiwis but unless serving their Queen they would never join forces  and i think it's ok to say beauty a lot on the land of Oz, i do find all the "G'day"ing amusing though


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 29, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> there are a lot of them these days, and a lot of Kiwis but unless serving their Queen they would never join forces  and i think it's ok to say beauty a lot on the land of Oz, i do find all the "G'day"ing amusing though



You would think that Lanc being a Pom and all. We say G'day because we know most Poms have problems with speach patterns and words with more than 4 letters in them. Hence we abbriviate the words


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 29, 2007)

LMFAO emac....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Emac44 (Jan 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> You just called him a beauty....he he he



little beauty Adler is another way of saying BONZA or terrific. I am giving Aussie slang lessons next week in Yahoo Adler can we sign you up


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 30, 2007)

I can say "G'day, Mate!" with a Texas accent!!!
It sounds an awful lot like I am actually saying "Howdy, Pardner!"
But the message gets across, s'long as you keep smilin'.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its part of there plan to take over the world.


They do that alot, don't they? 
But really, welcome. Careful you don't get hit by any flying shrapnel on the forums.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> little beauty Adler is another way of saying BONZA or terrific. I am giving Aussie slang lessons next week in Yahoo Adler can we sign you up



Is the teacher a cute woman? If yes, sign me up immediatly!


----------



## Thumper (Jan 30, 2007)

its funny....we actually say it alot without really thinking about it too much


and what the hell is a "vickie"?


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Is the teacher a cute woman? If yes, sign me up immediatly!



No Adler she is one grumpy bitch and we are signing you up whether you like it or not hahaha

also like thumper got no idea what a vickie is unless they are referring to mexicans (victorians)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2007)

Vickie = convict.
Welcome to the forums Thumper


----------



## Thumper (Jan 30, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


derrrrrrrrr


yes my great great great grandfather(i really cant remember how many greats) was sent here for stealing something or other.

cheers


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

Bloody colonials.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

> yes my great great great grandfather(i really cant remember how many greats) was sent here for stealing something or other


Which is why us Yanks refer to u guys as Vickies ie. Convicts....

Still not as bad as ur word for us...


----------



## Thumper (Jan 31, 2007)

septic tank???

*snickers


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

Or Wooden Planks thumper or just plain sepos


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Bloody colonials.



Bloody Poms


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Bloody colonials.



Come on D, deep down you wish you were an Aussie, and who could blame you, what with our awesome climate, beautiful country side, superb white sandy beaches, bikini clad babes, ice cold beer not to mention our kick arse cricket team, who wouldn't want to live here? 8)


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSShhhh Wild don't tell a pom all that. Keep them fearful of spiders and snakes otherwise we will be over run by barmy Army fans crying in their newcastle Brown Looney soup bitching about the weather the bikini girls cold beer and kick arse cricket team we have here. Let them put up with bloody miserable weather and living next door to the mon sewers from France


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

you are a former colony- it would be seen as quite a step down from our social high horse to be seen with you bunch of convicts, wouldn't trust you as far as i could throw you, plus i like not having skin cancer  and a beautiful set of pearly whites


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a set of pearly whites. There shiny. But yes, I wouldn't like to get attacked by a rabid kangaroo. First they bite, then they kick, then stomp. Then bite again....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

you see we don't have kangaroo issues over here


----------



## plan_D (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouldn't need to be Aussie to enjoy your "...awesome climate, beautiful country side, superb white sandy beaches, bikini clad babes..." I'll skip the Aussie beer though, and if I lived in Australia I wouldn't waste my time watching cricket. 

Trust me, Emac, you'll never get too many British in your country. They're all weird and actually love the cold weather. And lanc, I'd rather have "kangeroo issues" than chav issues, anyday of the year.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

Any one notice how Lanc has become really sarky recently since England lost the Ashes again to Australia. Remember why we call you POMS Lanc. 1 you are still imprisoned in Mother England 2 you live next door to france and 3 i rather have skin cancer then listen to a pom whine. least you know the cancer can be cured or it will kill you but pommy whining and whinging never stops and Lanc i will take kangaroo issue over paki issues any day of the week. Any way who wants to go around looking like a pale of milk when they take their shirt of and smile a disappearing grin that camoflagues with their skin colour because you are scared of Vitamin sunshine


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2007)

You'd whine too if your Empire collapsed for no good reason. And it's funny that you lot say we whine, when all Aussies do is whine about us whining.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

plan_D said:


> You'd whine too if your Empire collapsed for no good reason. And it's funny that you lot say we whine, when all Aussies do is whine about us whining.



true Plan but if your lot stop bitching in the first place would give us nothing to bitch about you hahaha


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2007)

You make a valid point. But the fact that all you Aussies can think about is us whining obviously shows the world; that we're so amazing you can't stop thinking about us !


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2007)

Talking about whinging POMs, anyone heard about some ex-pat Poms now living in Oz, trying to get the word Pom banned by the UN because they claim it's derogatory? How do our English friends on this site feel when we call you Poms?


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

I see Wild and will same Pom have words like ramsey's banned because the English think we all live on bloody Ramsey Street. Or them stop calling us bloody convicts etc. Yeah 2 way street mate. if that Pommy can't handle it time he went back to the old Dart


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

plan_D said:


> You make a valid point. But the fact that all you Aussies can think about is us whining obviously shows the world; that we're so amazing you can't stop thinking about us !



we do you the honour of stirring you Plan is because most of us here in Aussie have English mates. And as mates you well know its pick at each other time


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Gidday thumper from another Aussie!

Emac!! the bloody Poms just beat us in the one-dayer.... think they need to be swabbed.. is there a doctor in the house!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2007)

What ***** whipped fags are trying to stop you lot calling us Poms?! Kick their arses out of your country! 

You call us Poms, we call you freakin' Connies. End of. It's naturally British to take the p*ss out of each other.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah more from the PC brigade. I wish they would all p!ss off. The way I see it, is anyone who migrates to this country and doesn't like it or doesn't want to comply with it, should f*ck off back to whatever hell hole they came from. I'll even see them off at the airport.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, Pom is derogatory!...yeah... 

..."Kipper" is much better.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I'm american. And Iowan, and a small town guy, so I don't care....


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Well, I'm american. And Iowan, and a small town guy, so I don't care....



Mid USA Seppo has spoken . Just kidding Spitfire. Its just the sheer sake folks we may call each other names we may tease each other over our nationality but at the end of the day there is no real malice in it just real people being real friends. thats how i see it any way


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey Gidday thumper from another Aussie!
> 
> Emac!! the bloody Poms just beat us in the one-dayer.... think they need to be swabbed.. is there a doctor in the house!



Hell Wayne we can give them some joy mate even though its fleeting. Makes them feel special hahaha


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

special? we always feel special, we're still the superior race after all.........


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 5, 2007)

Who somehow got beat by us in the Revolution? Just kidding. But we do need to watch out for a few countries.


----------

